# Nook Sales Sure to Skyrocket... but not as an E-Reader.



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

There's definitely going to be a rush of sales on the Nook now... apparently it's already been hacked which isn't such a big deal for something like say... a Kindle or a Sony Reader, but the Nook runs on Android. I don't know how many people are going to want an eink display for daily computer usage, but it -does- have that nifty color screen too and how many people use ones even smaller on their cell phones all the time?

Should they be concerned? Yes. Apparently all you have to do is remove the micro-SD card and change a single word in the file system to root the Nook. Once you do that you, in effect, have a tablet PC with a FREE INTERNET connection through AT&T. This is going to hit their bottom line hard because I guarantee they did not plan that sort of bandwidth usage. They're going to have to limit it, I think, which is going to be another strike against them compared to other readers out there.

I don't understand why they relied on Android anyway... it's not like they're taking advantage of the technology at all. I think they just wanted it for the big name, just like the rest of their advertising campaign... a lot of buzz words and features that really don't amount to anything in the end.

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/12/nook-torn-open-hacked-and-rooted/
http://www.popsci.com/diy/article/2009-12/wiki-posts-nook-hack-within-two-weeks-release


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I suspect the slow eInk screen will be a drag on doing this.

Is the internet connection on a hacked Nook actually able to go anywhere, as Kindle does (in the US and a few other countries, that is)?  Or is it limited to the B&N bookstore?  I wonder if wireless opens up to allow web browsing through wifi?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

eh, the last thing I want is another e ink product, and once you get off of ebook fan sites the average person isn't interested in it either. Anyone likely to use it in the manner they are suggesting already has at least 1 and possibly multiple devices they can surf on already and obviously didn't care they had to pay to surf.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think it's more about the color screen than the e-ink.  It'd basically be an Android phone in terms of internet capabilities and could even go beyond that depending on the sort of software people develop for it.  It's certainly not ideal, but for someone who wants internet access on a netbook type device wherever they go without having to worry about wifi or get stuck in a contract with an expensive dataplan it could be an option.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

You don't have to use the eink screen.  You can use it to tether a laptop.  

Elaine 
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

interesting.... I can't see myself ever using an eink-screened device for web browsing, but to stick it to the man, I could see why it is an attractive hack


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think there are people who would use an Etch-a-Sketch for a web browser if they could get free access....and there is the color touchscreen.

Betsy


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

The color touch screen measurea about 2 inches tall by maybe 4 inches long. the rest is eink. And it is slow. All of it. I think people may "play with it" but you'd have to be really hard core, or desperate to use it past that. Very few people will hack it, and even less will mess with it past the initial being able to time. How many people use the web browser on kindle? A small %. And it is much faster.


----------



## mominsky (Feb 23, 2009)

ElaineOK said:


> You don't have to use the eink screen. You can use it to tether a laptop.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, Oklahoma


my exact first thoughts when i read this - that means no paying for a wireless card....you simply tether the nook to a laptop, and sit on the beach with free internet....definitely not good for B&N.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Can someone explain what it means to tether a laptop to a nook?

L


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

It means the laptop treats the nook as if it were a network card, using its cellular modem to get internet access for free.  I do the same thing with my iPhone (and with the RAZR I had before that) to get online when away from home.  Very convenient, and saves the $60/month you'd have to pay for two years to get a dedicated 3G data card.


----------



## mominsky (Feb 23, 2009)

geko29 said:


> It means the laptop treats the nook as if it were a network card, using its cellular modem to get internet access for free. I do the same thing with my iPhone (and with the RAZR I had before that) to get online when away from home. Very convenient, and saves the $60/month you'd have to pay for two years to get a dedicated 3G data card.


exactly. just like how cell phone companies are now selling wireless cards so you can access the internet anywhere using their network, you can do the same thing with many phones, so you dont need a separate card, meaning you dnot need a separate data plan or anything....those wireless cards can be very expensive, because the network has to handle the traffic, and comptuers move a lot more traffic than phones do typically....if you do it through your phone, or through a nook, since there are unlimited plans, the carriers often disapprove of it, but you basically have free internet...with no monthly fees for the nook, i could see this being VERY expensive for them.


----------



## xianfox (Dec 7, 2009)

While it all sounds nice on the surface, I'm certain that between B&N and AT&T they'll be able to identify the SIM cards being abused and shut down access.

I am insanely curious what the hacking community can do with the device tho; maybe even redo the OS the way it should have been done.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

geko29 said:


> It means the laptop treats the nook as if it were a network card, using its cellular modem to get internet access for free. I do the same thing with my iPhone (and with the RAZR I had before that) to get online when away from home. Very convenient, and saves the $60/month you'd have to pay for two years to get a dedicated 3G data card.


Okay, I have an iphone. How do I hook it up to my laptop?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

mominsky said:


> the carriers often disapprove of it


disapprove of it is one way to put it -- it many cases its a pure out and out violation of the terms of service contract signed by the customer.

I believe for almost all of the carriers tethering without a specific tethering plan is a violation of their TOS.

This isn't to say that its not done routinely and by many -- just that it is a violation of the contract.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> a tablet PC with a FREE INTERNET connection through AT&T.


Which B&N and AT&T will stomp on so hard it'll make your head spin. If I understand correctly the nook does not have a browser or access to the actual internet, just to the B&N store. As soon as real internet connections from rooted nooks start showing up AT&T is going to slam the internet door shut as hard and fast as it can. I expect any nooks used this way will be quickly and permanently banned from the network.


----------



## mominsky (Feb 23, 2009)

alright, i admit, saying it was disapproved was probably not the best choice of words..you are correct Carld, it is more often than not a clear TOS violation....but like you said, lots of people DO have their phones set up that way, and not that i have any hard evidence of this, but i would bet the rate at which they catch people is relatively low...

I do think though, that if AT&T can track the nooks individually, apart from their phones on the network, they would be able to EASILY single those out and decide what to do with those who are hacking/using the internet through them.  HOWEVER, it also would need to be in THEIR TOS somewhere, saying that such action is not allowed....I would assume it is there somewhere, but you never know.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, I have an iphone. How do I hook it up to my laptop?


go to help.benm.at/usa.php in mobile safari and download/install the mobileconfig for AT&T. They've allegedly plugged this hole in OS 3.1 and later, but I installed it on 3.0.1 and then upgraded to 3.1.2 and the function remained. Several friends have done the same thing with good results, some have had the hack disappear on them. If it doesn't work, there are instructions on help.benm.at/help.php on downgrading to 3.0, if you want it that badly.

Once the hack is installed, go into General Settings-->network-->internet tethering and turn the slide switch to "ON". Your laptop should then detect that it has a new network connection available, and you can set it up to use it.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

mominsky said:


> alright, i admit, saying it was disapproved was probably not the best choice of words..you are correct Carld, it is more often than not a clear TOS violation....but like you said, lots of people DO have their phones set up that way, and not that i have any hard evidence of this, but i would bet the rate at which they catch people is relatively low...
> 
> I do think though, that if AT&T can track the nooks individually, apart from their phones on the network, they would be able to EASILY single those out and decide what to do with those who are hacking/using the internet through them. HOWEVER, it also would need to be in THEIR TOS somewhere, saying that such action is not allowed....I would assume it is there somewhere, but you never know.


Hope I didn't come off too harsh, I tend to do that. I know there were rumors of Kindle tethering, and it always worried me that Amazon would shut down the free Whispernet or start banning Kindles (and associated Amazon accounts) rather than let that go on. But, people who are willing and technically able to root their nook and tether it, probably are aware of the risks.


----------



## mominsky (Feb 23, 2009)

ohh no no...not harsh at all.....i was purposely trying to minimize it, cause i personally have no problem breaking the TOS  - i know this is going to sound like the "disturbing trends" thread  - i have yet to tether my phone though, cause my phone does enough of what i need.  honestly, with being on a computer all day long (i am a computer programmer), i cant stand the sight of one anymore once i get home...unless it is for specific thigs like shopping, bills, or a few games or something....for the most part, i just want to watch tv, read, or play video games


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

geko29 said:


> go to help.benm.at/usa.php in mobile safari and download/install the mobileconfig for AT&T. They've allegedly plugged this hole in OS 3.1 and later, but I installed it on 3.0.1 and then upgraded to 3.1.2 and the function remained. Several friends have done the same thing with good results, some have had the hack disappear on them. If it doesn't work, there are instructions on help.benm.at/help.php on downgrading to 3.0, if you want it that badly.
> 
> Once the hack is installed, go into General Settings-->network-->internet tethering and turn the slide switch to "ON". Your laptop should then detect that it has a new network connection available, and you can set it up to use it.


I don't have the internet tethering option in network, so I guess it is not working. I have version 3.1.2 so....

For the little bit I'd use this (occasionally when traveling) it is probably not worth it. But thanks for the info.

L


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Word is out now that the folks who rooted the nook were able to install a Pandora app giving the nook free unlimited internet music streaming, and are working on software to unlock nooks without having to open the case. There's much rejoicing and talk of a nook app store and such things. Me, I think AT&T and B&N are going to come down on this hard.

http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/16/rooted-nook-gets-pandora-shot-at-true-happiness/


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I wonder if this'll turn into another Dreamcast situation.  It was so easy to pirate games for the system that it died an untimely death even after Sega finally managed to put in a fix in later models.  I can only imagine that these folks selling e-readers are doing so for very little profit at this point, if not a loss, hoping to make money on books from their stores.  I doubt it's as severe as the losses console makers take on systems, and probably does involve a tiny profit, but not enough to make up for what this hack will open up in terms of costs on their end.


----------



## Meriflower (Nov 28, 2009)

Now Pandora, a web browser, Facebook and Twitter:

http://www.androidcentral.com/rooted-nook-gets-web-browser-facebook-twitter-apps


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Um...not sure about this.  Surely there are better options to hack?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> Um...not sure about this. Surely there are better options to hack?


You know of any inexpensive device besides an e-reader that gets a service for free that you normally have to pay $60/month for?


----------

